# hakama



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

What is the correct length of the hakama when standing erect?
I know it is to hide footwork, but how far should you have to squat to hide your feet? If Im standing up straight, should it be to my ankles?


----------



## kenmpoka (Jul 16, 2003)

To the ankles is a good length. Any longer you would trip or step on Hakama when kneeling.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

anyone familiar with Arthur Cavallo?


----------



## Yari (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *To the ankles is a good length. Any longer you would trip or step on Hakama when kneeling. *



I preferr it just belowe the ankle. It's a bit long, but I have to concentrate on doing my foot work correct. And it helps.

/Yari


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 16, 2003)

I wear mine above the ankles also. As for tying your hakama, I wear my belt on the inside to help hold the knot and use a jujutsu bow tie knot for tying my hakama. No long ends hanging down. I have seen some people wear their belts on the outside, and also tie them and let the ends hang down in front.
Bob:asian:


----------



## kilo (Jul 16, 2003)

I dont wear one but I think they do look cool.


----------



## Yari (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I wear mine above the ankles also. As for tying your hakama, I wear my belt on the inside to help hold the knot and use a jujutsu bow tie knot for tying my hakama. No long ends hanging down. I have seen some people wear their belts on the outside, and also tie them and let the ends hang down in front.
> Bob:asian: *



I've seen that too, that's ugly and not usefull. jsut bostful(sp?).

/Yari


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 27, 2003)

> I have seen some people wear their belts on the outside, and also tie them and let the ends hang down in front.



This is due to the school itself.  Yagyu Shingan ryu and Kukishin Tenshin Hyoho prefer tying the obi outside of the hakama.  While Aikido and Shinto Muso ryu prefer inside with nothing hanging over.


----------



## Yari (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *This is due to the school itself.  Yagyu Shingan ryu and Kukishin Tenshin Hyoho prefer tying the obi outside of the hakama.  While Aikido and Shinto Muso ryu prefer inside with nothing hanging over. *



This I didn't know. I stand correted. I've always thought it as something flashy. Sorry.

Do you know if it has anything to do with the kind of hakama they use? As in Aikido I've been told that it's a riding-hakama.

/yari


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be a long time before I earn the right to wear hakamas but am looking forward to having the right.  I believe our school ties on the inside with no strings hanging.

((Yari, how's the new baby doing?))


----------



## Yari (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *
> 
> ((Yari, how's the new baby doing?)) *



Fine, thanks for asking. on the work side I've just lost my job. We lost two big projects, and 20 people had to go. So now I'm on the look for at new job, or maybe I'll try something new or a new education..... who knows... 

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yari,
    That really bites, man.  I wish you the best of luck in your search.  Who knows, it may work out that you wind up with a job you truly love this time around.  It's like Confuscious said "Find a job that you love and you'll never work another day in your life."


----------



## haikufive (Feb 9, 2007)

progressivetactics said:


> What is the correct length of the hakama when standing erect?
> I know it is to hide footwork, but how far should you have to squat to hide your feet? If Im standing up straight, should it be to my ankles?


 

Hi everyone. Interestingly enough, when I was browsing last night I came across this Wikipedia entry. Now of course, take it with a grain of salt, because not everything that you read on the Internet is true...  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakama

It says in the article that the hakama in fact weren't meant to disguise footwork. Now of course, none of us were there during those times (but if you were, tell me now so I can get the correct info  ) so the debate could go on and on. I know from personal experience that grappling with someone wearing hakama CAN be disorienting as to their foot location... whether or not this was the original intention, I don't know. In the organization in which I train, it's pretty much across the board that the hakama are ankle-length. We wear our obis on the inside, and try to keep a nice, snug fit. I think for most kamae/dachi, a slight bend of the knees is enough to disguise whether or not your tabi are from Adidas or Skechers. But also I think it has a lot to do with weight distribution. If you're in a linear posture, with your weight over your rear leg, then that foot will certainly be hidden while your front foot might peek out a little more from underneath. 

On a related note, I heard once that there was once a Shogun who had special hakama made for visitors, with extra, extra, extra long legs so that they couldn't get all crazy. Has anyone seen pictures of these or heard related stories?
Thanks!
Scott Plyler
Jinenkan Baltimore dojo


----------



## charyuop (Feb 9, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> It will be a long time before I earn the right to wear hakamas but am looking forward to having the right.


 
Yesterday a guy in my dojo showed his new hakama. I told him that I still don't have one, but no problem coz it will be a lifetime before we can wear that. Senpai stared at me and told me that since the class is getting bigger (as in more student) he might think about wearing hakama soon so I need one. I told him that I thought only Shodan and above wear hakama. He told me that it depends on the organization, our organization allows hakama from the first kyu that you get (basically 5th).
Sigh on the contrary of everyone I don't wanna wear a hakama...I have seen once Sensei fold his one and it looks like a real mess...


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 13, 2007)

Just one question.......HAKAMA CANT HAVE A HAKAMA!?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 13, 2007)

haikufive said:


> Hi everyone. Interestingly enough, when I was browsing last night I came across this Wikipedia entry. Now of course, take it with a grain of salt, because not everything that you read on the Internet is true...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakama
> 
> ...


 

I believe the article to be essentially correct.  If you take a look at paintings of samurai in battle they have their hakama tied at the knee and ankle.  I think that hakama were originally used to protect the wearer from riding and his own armour which was tied on over the top.  In everyday use they would protect the often more delicate kimono when one was outside.  And I have seen paintings of them tucked up at the sides, looks kinda strange.

I have seen some paintings of Imperial Court hakama which were extremely long, I would say three feet beyond the bottom of the foot.  There is a story of one emperor dying as a result of his extremely long hakama interfering with his movements when he was attacked by assassins.  Can't remember his name off the top of my head, unfortunately.


----------

